# Glory Bee Soaps



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Here is our business card. 









My first order of wholesale oils came today! Yippee!

I bit the bullet and ordered some loaf soap molds from ebay. No more hand trimming bars for me! I also ordered some soap display racks. We decided to use a two tier rack and then move to more if we become popular. It holds 60 bars so I can do 10 kinds if I want to.

Here is the soap label. http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk53/J2908/GloryBeeso

My original plan was to draw a bee with a halo for a logo, but do you think I need one?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

By the way, I am still researching the name Glory Bee. It appears that there is a natural food company that uses GloryBee Foods and I'm not sure if we are going to keep this name. But that is the design of the card anyway, even if the name changes. Just thought I would mention that.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

We get a catalog from 'Glory Bee' for bee keeping supplies. Congrats on the order. If I ever decide that my card is DONE I may get some made. :LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

I think a picture of a bee with a halo would be really cute for a logo!


JMHO... :biggrin

Michelle


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

I think it would be cute to have a goat with a bee buzzing around her head like a halo :biggrin

Chrsity


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

A goat with a halo??? I don't know Christy, lately I've been feeling like mine surely must have little devil horns hidden somewhere! :crazy


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

How awesome! You can always play with the letters so it still reads GloryBee only like Gloriebee or something.. I really like the goat with the bee idea-thats cute cute cute!. Tammy


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I like it the way it is, with a minor adjustment. How about a small bee buzzing in the right hand, or left hand corner? bee with a halo and a grin! : )


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

That would be cute too  Tammy


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

That's a good idea Tammy.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I've got a barn full of "Halo" goats...Hah! I can't view the label. I think the bee halo is a cute idea. There is a goat breeder in my area that is Glory Bee farm


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

One of the things that amazes me daily here is how un-original I am. (or something like that) every name I picked had been taken already. There really isn't anything new under the sun. :lol


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Now don't be hard on yourself. There are so many cool names out there how can you not pick one thats already taken? At least you are doing your research to make sure its a name not taken. Some people would just go with it. Hope you find something great, grand, and glorious! Sometimes the KISS rule works well. Tammy


----------

